# Viel gebaut --&gt; stronghold ruckelt



## killeroma939 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Leude!
Hab folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich bei Stronghold (sowohl crusader als auch 2) viel baue fängt es tierisch an zu ruckeln.
Vor allem bei Stronghold 2 sehr stark. habe auch schon gesucht, aber anscheinend gibt es nur wenige die auch das Problem haben. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Ich habe einen Pentium4 mit 3,2 Ghz, 2GB Ram und eine Radeon HD 3850.

Bei niedrigster Grafik verbessert sich der Zustand nur minimal.

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## musclecar (24. Juli 2009)

ich hab das gleiche problem, und auch  keine ahnung wieso das so ist.
hab einen x2 5600, 4gb ram und ne x1800xt
ich denke das sollte für dieses spiel reichen, darum bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass es einfach am spiel liegt


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. Juli 2009)

Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen: Aber habt ihr schonmla Probiert Stronghold nur auf einem CPU-Kern laufen zu lassen ? Gibt viele Spiele die damit ja nicht zurecht kommen. Möglicherweise auch Stronghold


----------



## killeroma939 (24. Juli 2009)

Wie schon gesagt habe ich einen Pentium4   
Das ist ja nur ein Kern und das Problem besteht trotzdem.
übrigens hatte ich auf meinem vorigen PC dasselbe Problem.
Der hatte einen AMD 3000+ eine GeForce 7800gt und auch 2GB RAM.
Könnte es irgendetwas mit dem Speicher zu tun habe?
Vielleicht sogar mit der Festplatte?
Irgendwo müssen die ganzen Dinge ja gespreichert werden, die man baut, vielleicht gibt es da ja die Probleme.

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. Juli 2009)

Mh...also 2 GB für Stronghold 2 sollten locker reichen..

Sind alle Treiber aktuell ?`Vorallem Graka Treiber sollten up-to-date sein


----------



## killeroma939 (24. Juli 2009)

Alles auf dem neuesten Stand.
Die Grafikkarte ist übrigens eine AGP Karte, sollte aber eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben.
Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es nur stark ruckelt, wenn man auf das stark bebaute Land sieht. und eigentlich auch nur wenn man sich bewegt, trotzdem stört es sehr.
Wenn man auf unbebautes Land sieht läuft es super flüssig.
Also doch Graka zu schlecht?   
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. Juli 2009)

killeroma939 am 24.07.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles auf dem neuesten Stand.
> Die Grafikkarte ist übrigens eine AGP Karte, sollte aber eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben.
> Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es nur stark ruckelt, wenn man auf das stark bebaute Land sieht. und eigentlich auch nur wenn man sich bewegt, trotzdem stört es sehr.
> Wenn man auf unbebautes Land sieht läuft es super flüssig.
> ...


An der GraKa wird es nicht liegen..ich habe hier mal eine Rezension gefunden:

....Meine Tests bezogen sich auf die Spiele: "Die Sims 2 (mit allen verfügbaren Addons)", "Civilization IV" und "Stronghold 2 Deluxe". Ich habe all diese Spiele auf den höchstmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen mit einer Auflösung von 1280*1024 gespielt und kann sagen, dass all diese Spiele mit der Grafikkarte gut zu spielen waren. Sicherlich ruckelt es hier und da etwas, vor allem wenn -wie bei mir- die Grafikeinstellungen auch höchster Sufe eingestellt sind.....

Bei ihm scheint es mit der 3850 auf max. Details etc. gut zu laufen. 
Welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du denn?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juli 2009)

Milch-Mann am 24.07.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ihm scheint es mit der 3850 auf max. Details etc. gut zu laufen.


Also solche Aussagen sind ausgesprochen schwammig, subjektiv und wer weiß, an welchen Szenen da nun "gestestet" wurde.

Die Ursache des Problems wird ein Zusammenspiel aus schlechter Programmierung von Stronghold 2 und zu schwacher Hardware ( CPU und Grafikkarte ) sein, die einfach nicht in der Lage ist die 3D-Szenen in ausreichender Geschwindigkeit zu berechnen.


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. Juli 2009)

# - Processor: 2.0GHz CPU or equivalent
# - RAM: 512 MB RAM
# - Video Memory: 64 MB VRAM
# - Hard Drive Space: 2500 MB

Das sind die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen von Stronghold 2. Da liegt er weit drüber. Egal ob CPU, RAM oder Grafikkarte. Glaube kaum dass seine Hardware zu schlecht ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juli 2009)

Milch-Mann am 24.07.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen von Stronghold 2. Da liegt er weit drüber. Egal ob CPU, RAM oder Grafikkarte. Glaube kaum dass seine Hardware zu schlecht ist.


Nur weil man die Anforderungen erfüllt oder gut übertrifft muss das Spiel leider noch lange nicht ordentlich laufen. Stronghold 2 ist extremer Hardwarefresser und bei einer offenen Welt, wo eben nicht nur ein Ego-Shooter-Tunnel berechnet werden muss, da geht die Hardware schnell in die Knie. Hat ja auch so ziemlich jeder Test "damals" bemängelt.


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. Juli 2009)

Mh..kann man dagegen nun was tun ?
Dann liegt es wohl doch daran, wie du schon oben geschrieben hast, dass SH2 schlecht programmiert ist. Somit auch keine Möglichkeiten für den Nutzer mit irgendwelchen Tools was zu drehen ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juli 2009)

Also wenn das so einfach gehen würde, dann hätten es die Entwickler bestimmt zum Release noch irgendwie hingebogen. Abgesehen vom Kauf besserer Hardware, wobei sich dann die Frage stellt, wie gut das Spiel mit der Hardware skaliert, könnte man lediglich noch schauen, ob es sonstige Bremsen im System gibt: Überflüssige Programme im Hintergrund, etc. pp und vielleicht ist ja auch noch nicht der aktuellste Patch eingespielt. Eventuell haben die Entwickler da ja noch ein wenig optimiert.


----------



## killeroma939 (24. Juli 2009)

Also der nueste Patch ist auch drauf.
Und ich benutze Windows XP.
Aber scheint wirklich an der Hardware zu liegen, denn wenn cih mich so an Sims und Siedler erinner bestand dasselbe Problem da glaube ich auch.
Finde ich aber total schwachsinnig, dass solche spiele so anspruchsvoll für die Hardware sind und das nciht einmal draufsteht. Aber auf die Systemvoraussetzungen eines Spiels kann man sich sowieso nie verlassen.
Trotz allem vielen Dank!

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## NinjaWursti (3. August 2009)

Bei Stronghold 2 ist das tatsächlich etwas seltsam, z.T. läuft das auf schwächeren Systemen einwandfrei, dagegen auf manchen High-Ends nicht und umgekehrt, keine Ahnung ob man da überhaupt was machen kann.


----------

